

Bring Me The Head Of That Threatening Lawyer - jcr
http://www.popehat.com/2013/04/04/bring-me-the-head-of-that-threatening-lawyer

======
69_years_and
Discussion on Reddit (from article):
[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/1bnrbm/scientist_wr...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/1bnrbm/scientist_writes_funny_helpful_guide_for_making/)

Quite witty: If you can cover the shipping charges, I would be grateful if you
to send me the head of the person who did this.

